# Needed: Marina Dock Hands



## JoshH (Sep 28, 2007)

We got our forklift positions filled, we now need 2-3 dockhands for the season. Work will start on weekends (Fri-Sun) until summer, with opportunities to work a couple more days if you prove yourself as a worker. Experience would be nice, but its alright if you have the mentality to learn. Compensation discussed at interview. Apply in person at Holiday Harbor Marina 850-492-0555 Thanks,

Josh


----------



## JoshH (Sep 28, 2007)

bump...


----------

